# Scope Ring Height?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I recently purchased a Tikka T3 Lite and am getting ready to mount a Vortex Viper 4-12x40 on top of it. After some research, I have decided that I would like to purchase DNZ Game Reaper one-piece scope rings for it. As far as I know, these are only available online, so I'd like to get the order right the first time. With that said, how do I know which height of rings to purchase?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

40mm objective can usually be mounted on a low profile ring. I like my scopes as low as possible on a gun. Larger bells require higher rings.


-DallanC


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's what I was hoping. I'd rather not have a big huge gap between my scope and barrel, and its always good to keep them closer together anyway. I just didn't want it to be too low and not be able to mount it. Thanks DallanC!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Drop in for a visit to Loke, buy the rings there and let him mount it 


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the game reapers.

All the DNZ ring heights are on the website and they are specific to each firearm manufacturer, Just pull up the model and then scroll down:

*Tikka T3:*
*Mount fits both left and right hand firearms.*
*Base screws are 6-48 X 1/4″ long. Ring screws are 6-40 X 5/8″ long. Both screws use a 7/64″ Allen wrench.*
*All T3 actions are the same length. Outside to outside of rings is 4.08″. Standard rings have 2 screws per ring and rings are .63″ wide. Tactical rings have 4 screws per ring and are .80″ wide. Hole to hole spacing dimensions are .86″, 3.25″, .86″. Height of mounts from top of receiver to centerline of scope tube is - low .94″, medium 1.06″, and high 1.19″.
*
http://www.dnzproducts.com/product/game-reaper-tikka/ 
I wish they made them in gloss blue.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got a 42mm Nikon in DNZ lows in a Tikka, no problems. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have the exact same rifle and have been looking at mounting options, also.
I'll have to take another look at DNZ.

For ring height, this method had always worked well for me.
With your scope held in the position you want over the receiver, place pennies on top of the rail under the tube of the scope until you have the scope at the correct height. Build up the two stacks, taking into consideration scope cover dimensions.
Take the thickness of the pennies and add half the tube diameter to get your ring height.
On some rifles my rail will stick out past the front edge of the receiver causing the scope to be higher than necessary. Don't be afraid of cutting the rail back to your required length.


----------



## ut-transplant (Oct 7, 2014)

I have the same rifle with same (low profile) DNZ game reaper mounts on a 4-16X44 Viper. Clearance is no issue. However, depending on how far posterior you place the scope on the mount to adjust for eye relief, the up/down dial may interfere with bullet ejection. Im no gun guru, but it seems the tikka bullet ejection is at a high angle, and with the low mount and a scope put further back for eye relief this could be an issue. Just passing on what i saw in my case.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

That is good to know info on ejection pattern.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Rings came yesterday. I haven't torqued them down yet, but I did install them. I haven't purchased the scope yet, so I can't do an exact fit, but I held up another rifle with a similar sized scope and it looks like it will fit with plenty of room between the bell and barrel. Looks like its anywhere from 1/4" to 3/8". I should also mention that my rifle is a lefty, so the scope dials will be on the opposite side anyway. It is a good consideration to make though.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I mounted a 4-16x42 in a DNZ low height last night and it fit perfectly. Granted it was on a Model 700 but I'd bet you'll be just fine.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm liking the DNZ Game Reaper mounts. Excellent reviews and they are priced nice.
Just have to wait for my scope and then measure for height.


----------

